# Homemade Pigeon Trap



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

I need to find some designs for a homade pigeon trap that works. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/-3724-.html

You can buy the doors here. The trap itself is just a basic wire box.

You could probably make the doors but getting them right would probably take a lot of trial and error, and could end up costing as much as buying them


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks ordered and done


----------

